# check it out!



## gravrod

Does anyone know a good way to say "check it out!" and I mean the slang version. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Cereth

Jajaja, in México we say : ¡¡Chécate eso!! and it is slang.

Not very different, right?


----------



## aurilla

En Puerto Rico sería "¡Chequéalo!"  (slang).

"Check and see" = "Chequea pa' que veas" (slang).


----------



## gravrod

Funny. What I am doing is translating a blog in a website for a Judge here in Austin,TX and one pf the people posted "Check it out!" Do you think that would be appropriate?... Chécale esto?


----------



## COLsass

¡Echa un vistazo!

¡Echa una ojeada!

Not that slangy, but it almost sounds like Get a glimpse of that!


----------



## Pr0x1mo

This is used as slang in English when you want someone to look at something, like look at this.

"Come here, check this out, the car has blah blah blah".

How do you say check it out?  ¿Fijate?


----------



## Mei

Hi,

I would say: comprobar, verificar.

WRD

Mei


----------



## Pr0x1mo

That sounds _too_ proper, what would be the Spanish slang equivalent?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Puedes decir mira "fijate" como tú lo dijiste o aquí en México decimos "checkalo".


----------



## Pr0x1mo

LOL @ checkalo, man, Spanglish!

I hear a lot of cubans always say "fijate" so I figured thats what it meant "check it" or "check it out".


----------



## Soleil

hola! 

En Perú diríamos: 

*Chequéalo*, pero no es muy común.

*Mira*... pero mira no es "slang", es lenguaje estándar.

Si quieres algo más coloquial sería... *échale un ojo*, *dale una chequeada*.

Espero que te sirva de algo.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Well in Mexico we used this Spanglish and is not only in the border is also in all the country, for example: I'm from Mexico City and I and all my friends use it, but i suppose that depends on the country you're talking.
Also if you want sth more Spanish you could say "Mira".


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

I agree whit Miguelillo87, chécate, chécalo are commun here.
Fíjate, mira, or "echale un ojo/ echale un vistazo".
Cheers.
Tigger


----------



## black_flowers

¿Qué significa esta expresión?


----------



## AmethystSW

Check it out! --> Hey look at this\that! --> ¡Míralo!\¡Mira esto\eso!


----------



## aurilla

"Check it out" significa "dale un vistazo a esto"/ "mira esto".


----------



## gadankle

Para expresar entusiasmo o ilusión como _¡Mira esto!_, ¿se puede decir _check it out_?

Por ejemplo, _échale un vistazo a mi nuevo coche_:
Check out my new car!
Check my new car out!


----------



## dasboot

Sí, se puede. No sé si es  la más correcta, pero la primera me suena mejor.


----------



## Gatuna

En la jerga mexicana se usa generalmente "checar" (_¡Checa mi auto!_).


----------



## kacd_99

How can I say "check it out" in Spanish?


----------



## Americana4414

¡Mira!
.....


----------



## kacd_99

Thanks you!


----------



## yeehawk

Depende del contexto, porque también puede ser "echar un vistazo" (I'll check it out tomorrow and get back to you: "Mañana le echo un vistazo, y después te cuento qué  me parece").


----------



## louperez

In Spain is something like: ¡FÍJATE!


----------



## dyry

In Spanish is like "mira esto", "no te pierdas (esto)" or "no te lo pierdas" if is something like pictures you can the people visit.


----------



## Mr. Perussi

Check it out! 

What does this expression mean? 
Does it depend on the context?


----------



## Metzaka

Do you need an answer in Spanish?

It would be something like: Revísalo/Chécalo/Mira eso.

In Mexico we say; ¡Checa el dato!


----------



## aztlaniano

Also:
Entérate de ello.
Interésate por ello.
Indága en ello.
Investígalo.


----------



## Mr. Perussi

Because if I'm not wrong there is a music in which the singer (Gergie) says: Check it out! Isn't there?


----------



## steemic

Check it out puede tener muchos significados... 


Lo corrobora:
Échale un vistazo (si es algo concreto que uno tiene que ver).


----------



## manuelete

Es una expresión que se usa mucho en canciones: yo lo traduciría por "al loro" o "quédate con eso".


----------



## JosecitO

Well, here in Peru we say " marca".


----------



## Soleil

Pero en Perú, "marca" también es la jerga para "cuesta" (costar).

¿Cuánto cuesta ese carro?
¿Cuánto "marca" ese carro?

Ahora, una pregunta, ¿"check it out" es considerado jerga o solo lenguaje coloquial?

De ser solo lenguaje coloquial, el cual creo es el caso, sería "chequea esto" o como en México: "checa esto".


----------



## Mirlo

Solo para información:
también pueden usar: fíjate.
En Panamá usamos échale un ojo, también.


----------



## ROUSELE

Hello,

I think the appropiate form would be ¡¡ "Miren esto"!!  o  ¡¡"Vean esto"!!,( en Uruguay miren suena mejor y es un poco más formal). In Uruguay  look at this sounds better.


----------



## albertovidal

En Argentina diríamos ¡Juná esto!


----------



## aztlaniano

No tenemos contexto. "Check it out" también podría ser, por ejemplo "tomarlo prestado" (un libro de la biblioteca).


----------

